# μπουκιά και συχώριο



## seimontadtecwyn (Feb 4, 2013)

Γεια σας

Μήπως μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε τη φράση “μπουκιά και συχώριο”;

Κατά το λεξικό μου χρησιμοποείται για μια ωραία γυναίκα. Η “μπουκιά” είναι ευκατανόητη γιατί πολλοί θα ήθελαν να την “φάνε” αλλά γιατί “συχώριο”;

Με χαιρετίσματα

Σίμων


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2013)

Γεια σου Σίμων, και χρόνια σου πολλά

Η φράση ξεκινάει πρώτα από το φαγητό. Είναι για τόσο καλά μαγειρεμένα φαγητά, που όποιος τρώει εύχεται στη μαγείρισσα «να συχωρεθούν τα πεθαμένα της (τ' αποθαμένα της)». Στο καταπληκτικό φαγητό, οι ευχές είναι με την κάθε μπουκιά. Μπουκιά και συχώριο.

Ε, η επέκταση στις όμορφες γυναίκες ήταν εύλογη, όπως το εξηγείς κι εσύ.


----------



## sarant (Feb 4, 2013)

Εγώ στο παλιό μου βιβλιαράκι σημειώνω, για το φαγητό, ότι είναι τόσο νόστιμο που κάθε μπουκιά δίνει τέτοια απόλαυση σαν να σου συγχωρούνται οι αμαρτίες.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Feb 5, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ - αυτό έχει ενδιαφέρον γιατί στην Ελλάδα δε συνάντησα κανέναν που να στενοχωριέται για τη συγχώρηση των πεθαμένων του συγγενών. Στους προσήλυτους φίλους μου εδώ, Τούρκους και Ιρανούς, όμως, είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο πρόβλημα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 27, 2014)

Να βρούμε του Σίμωνα κάποια αγγλική αντίστοιχη έκφραση για το «μπουκιά και συχώριο»;


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω τι θα ήταν αντίστοιχο εδώ. Κάτι ανάμεσα σε «She's quite a tasty morsel» και «drop-dead gorgeous»;


----------



## SBE (Jan 28, 2014)

Χμ, και σχετικά με την κυριολεκτική σημασία, του φαγητού;


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2014)

...
ambrosia, a blessing from above

Για να κρατήσουμε το θεϊκό του πράγματος.


----------



## cougr (Jan 28, 2014)

SBE said:


> Χμ, και σχετικά με την κυριολεκτική σημασία, του φαγητού;



_Mercifully good/delightful/wonderful etc._ (σπανίως _forgivingly good etc_).

Επίσης, _to die for_!


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2014)

Για φαγητό δεν έχω πει ποτέ «μπουκιά και συχώριο»! Λέω «για να γλείφεις το πιάτο / τα δάχτυλα σου / τις μασχάλες σου». Για το τελευταίο, δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος. Και οπωσδήποτε, κάθε φορά που το λέω, το γράφω με -ει-, όχι *_γλύφω_.


----------

